
6502 emulator in Minecraft runs Forth - voodoochilo
http://gamegenus.blogspot.com/2012/04/6502-emulator-in-minecraft-runs-forth.html?m=1
======
sp332
You should watch the video at the bottom, it shows you how to set up the tech
in the game. Up to 255 I/O blocks, monitors, and disk drives are addressable
on one ribbon cable bus. You can save your programs to floppies, and trade
floppies with other players by copying files from a folder on your host
computer.

------
Scaevolus
This is a 6502 emulator written in Java and embedded in Minecraft. It's neat,
but not as impressive as a 6502 built using the in-game logic gates, which is
what the title implies.

